# Welcome Home St. Nicholas



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, congrats to you both on your new baby :love2: St. Nicholas is one lucky kitten to have found you! Hope he settles quickly so we can see a pic


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Jr. just sent me a text saying he is sleeping on her chest! That's really awesome. They only met two hours ago.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am SO happy! St. Nick is already bringing gifts of healing, distraction and cuteness.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Here he is! Nicholas is now curled up on the couch and Jr. is cuddling with him. I think he's going to be a lovely cat some day.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

So cute!!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

AaWww - St. Nicholas is the sweetest looking kitty. Sure Jr is already in love.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

What a sweet kitty. I think he will ease the pain of your loss. Blessed be.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

He's gorgeous, and full of healing prospects, as well as a full life of his own .


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

That is the best news ever.I am so glad you have opened your heart to a new little kitten. May you have many happy and healthy years together.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad - a kitten is just what is needed and he is a darling.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

He has a born-with-an-old-soul look about him. Welcome St. Nicholas, to your life!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so happy for you and Click Jr. He’s so cute and I love those big ears that he has to grow into. St. Nicholas is the perfect name, he’s brought joy to your family.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well, welcome St. Nicolaus! Yes there is nothing better than a baby kitten or pup to ease one's pain of loss. The loss of one's pet not only hurts our heart but it makes it grow larger and willing to give and love again.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, you all did definitely do a slow goodbye and when you know the end is coming you do a lot of the grieving before the actual moment of loss. St. Nicholas looks like a very sweet kitten. I wish him a long and happy life with you and the rest of your crew.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Welcome St Nick! He is very cute


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Congrats on the new addition to your family! He is super cute


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a pretty kitty! He reminds me of a Russian Blue! Good to hear Click Jr and Nicky are quickly becoming BFFs!


----------

